# Update on Sapper



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So the little monster is now 13 weeks old. I have been taking him everywhere I can think orf. Thus far he has been to Lowes, Petsmart, various pet supply stores, horse shows, playgrounds and Walmart. He has gone up and down slides through tunnels does a small catwalk. Right now he only knows sit, down,and stand, I am not drilling them into him though. Been working on his retrieve he will pick up metal, pvc, rubber and wood. His bite work is coming along: will hang on and allow me to lift him off the ground for a few seconds , his grips are full he also alows me to touch him all over and light tap him with my hands and feet amd other objects. 

He is very confident and outgoing. We have been going to Tarheel K9 the past couple of weeks. Small but a good group of people and very welcoming.

Is there any thing that I am leaving out. Just trying to keep things fun and interesting. I will try and post some pictures of him.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure I understand what was there something wrong or something any way good luck with your snapper sounds like a dandy.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothingn is wrong I was just wondering if i was leaving anything important out. Thus far I am happy with my pup.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Update on Sapper/notes from club*

Just a quick update on how club is going with Sapper. He is really comming along quite well. His counter is getting quickerthis time. Also we didn't have to correct his grip as much and he is barking at the rag quicker. He is more interested in the other training going on. He was barking at the decoy and following the decoy with his eyes instead of being only interested in the other dogs. The only thing that he is hesitant with is counterign when someone is close to the rag. I think he is doing quite well for only being 13 weeks. I will try and get a short video of the next session.


----------

